# How does anyone live without goats?



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I've just been thinking a lot about how much I miss having my goats. 
I no longer have a reason to get out of bed in the morning at the moment and it's quite depressing  How does anyone cope not having them after they have had them before? They weren't my whole life but they were a big part of it and I am so so lost without them. 
I need goats in my life again. D:


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

I know how you feel, I went on vacation and I immediately missed them so much!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I dont know. we a drying off our last milker for the season and so I tried to drink cows milk. First of all yuck and second of all it made me very ill. i may need to buy a milker just to survive until our does start kidding again.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I miss and worry about my Peggy Sue more than my human kids when I'm traveling. I know that sounds awful, but the two human kids I leave behind can call me on the phone and tell me they are being properly taken care of (I keep my little larvae with me since she's still on the breast) whereas my baby Poozer is lacking in verbal skills and can't communicate or understand where I've gone or if I'm coming back. 

It's not like I Skype with my goat, though. I mean, not excessively. Certainly never more than once or twice a day.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

If you want you can Skype Peggy Sue and the others to get a goatie fix. She would be happy to chat with you.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I can't wait until I move to the country and can have many goaties n_n Not sure if I'm up to the whole milking thing though. 

LOL Axykatt!! Your "larvae" ROFL

Peggy Sue skypes?! That sounds fun


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have always wondered what "regular" people do with their spare time! I get up at 4:30 am, feed the goats (23) and milk (5) (right now- sometimes up to 10), get ready and work 
10 hours, come home, feed and milk again, check everyone, check fencing, breed or look for heat, etc. feed the chickens, peeps, and dogs. Then go in and eat supper (10:30 pm!) shower and jump into bed. Oh, plus spend some time with dh, he isn't into goats so I have find time for him. (He goes to bed around 9 pm). Finally, around midnight or so, I go to bed. So, if I had no goats, what would I do with my evenings?  I probably would miss the goats and the constant activity- I just can't see sitting in front of the tv all eve!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

PiccoloGoat said:


> I can't wait until I move to the country and can have many goaties n_n Not sure if I'm up to the whole milking thing though.
> 
> LOL Axykatt!! Your "larvae" ROFL
> 
> Peggy Sue skypes?! That sounds fun


Well, she has to get the boy child to use his fingers to make Skype happen, but she does grumble and blat at me when she sees me and hears my voice. I've found that if I Skype with her while I'm gone she's a lot less angry and pouty when I get home.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh my goodness Goats Rock, how on earth do you live?! ten hours at work and all those goats *faints*

Oh Axykatt that is so beautiful :') She's a funny little thing, I love the bond you two have


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Alyssa, since when did you not have goats? I knew that one passed (so sorry  ) but where did the other little guy go?

I don't know what I would do with no goats either!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Josh came down with the same thing and died a week and a half ago.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Are you kidding? Oh that is so sad  :hug: Did you ever find out what happened? Aww, poor babies, poor you, too! 
Don't worry, you'll have goats again soon, I know it  :hug:


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

PiccoloGoat said:


> Oh my goodness Goats Rock, how on earth do you live?! ten hours at work and all those goats *faints*
> 
> Oh Axykatt that is so beautiful :') She's a funny little thing, I love the bond you two have


She's my fat greedy little Poozer Choozer! And I will totally deny it if you tell anyone I said that.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Scottyhorse. :hug:
We have our suspicions and theories but we'll never know for sure. Decided to hold off on the idea of goats until we have more land and such. Though I secretly hope someone needs me to foster an orphan or something so I have a baby to take care of for a bit 

I'm going to tell the Poozer Choozer herself


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss! I lost a great doe this May- the vet never did figure out why. I think it was pneumonia and I had a bad 
bottle of antibiotics. (that is another story) 
No matter how many, a loss hits hard and with pets, extra hard! 

How I do it? I'm not sure- but I love being busy! I am building a new goat friendly barn soon. Then the chore time should be cut
in half! (and sell a couple more to get down to a more manageable size!)


----------

